# Felt Z85 2011 or Giant TCR 2 2011



## kamrankhan (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, my first post here!! 

I'm looking for a road bike for commuting and weekend long-haul rides and have got myself down to the following: 

1. Felt Z85 2011 
2. Giant TCR 2 2011 
3. Specialized Secteur Elite 2011 

I've read some great reviews on the Z85 and at this point is my likely purchase. But I would love to hear from anyone who have experience with the Secteur or TCR 2 before I make the investment with the Z85.

My budget is £1k. 
thanks


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Ride all three bikes.

Buy your favorite. 

They're all from well-reputed companies and perfectly good bikes, but for whatever reason, for any given rider, some bikes feel better than others.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IMO there isn't a bad bike in this bunch, but if you look at the geo, there are some differences between the Felt and Specialized versus the Giant, and that's why test rides are important.

Of the three, the Giant is a more race oriented bike, with a comparably shorter head tube and short wheelbase, making for a quicker handling bike with slightly more aggressive rider position. Conversely, the other two have a more relaxed geo, allowing for a slightly more upright rider position and more stable (some say slower) handling. 

The real world differences aren't as pronounced as the above descriptions suggest, so (again), the best way to determine what's best for you is to visit the LBS's, get sized/ fitted and head out for test rides. Certain factors such as cycling experiences (if any), fitness/ flexibility, riding style and personal preferences (among others) will in large part determine which you'll prefer.

I took a quick look at the framesets/ components and (if I got the models right) the Giant TCR uses a CF frameset with 105 group and the Felt uses alu for the frame, CF and alu for the fork and 105 group. The Secteur uses basically the same frameset as the Felt, but has Tiagra (9 speed) group. Not necessarily the lesser bike, but something to be aware of.


----------



## kamrankhan (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for your inputs. Appreciated. 

I'm taking the Felt out for a test ride tomorrow so we'll see if that excites me  

I like the sound of the Giant as personally I see myself as an aggressive rider (but staying within the limits ), will get a test ride on this soon, hopefully - Finding it difficult to find anyone who stocks this in London.


----------



## kamrankhan (Feb 28, 2011)

btw this is the giant model I'm looking at: 
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/tcr.2/7838/45440/


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kamrankhan said:


> btw this is the giant model I'm looking at:
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/tcr.2/7838/45440/


Ok, I didn't see that model listed on the US site. Scratch my comments re: the CF frame and 105 drivetrain. As you know, it has an alu frame and alu/CF fork. The drivetrain is Tiagra 9 spd - same as the Secteur. 

The geo however, is as I described previously.


----------



## kamrankhan (Feb 28, 2011)

Just got back from my Z85 test ride, fell in love with it when I saw it. But the ride wasn't too comfortable. Reach was fine but it felt like I was too low - I'm 5.75ft and I was told 51cm would be right for me but I'm thinking I'm more of a 54 so will hopefully get another test ride with that size. 

If it feels good then I'll definitely order the Z85 but will probs change the rims as the white made the bike stand out too much. Any recommendations on rims for long haul treks?


----------



## kamrankhan (Feb 28, 2011)

I've been recommended to look at the Cannondale Synapse 105 2011. I'll probs look in to this and drop the TCR 2 as I'm not keen on Tiagra groupset.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

kamrankhan said:


> Just got back from my Z85 test ride, fell in love with it when I saw it. But the ride wasn't too comfortable. Reach was fine but it felt like I was too low - I'm 5.75ft and I was told 51cm would be right for me but I'm thinking I'm more of a 54 so will hopefully get another test ride with that size.
> 
> If it feels good then I'll definitely order the Z85 but will probs change the rims as the white made the bike stand out too much. Any recommendations on rims for long haul treks?


As in the handlebars were too low? Was it the 51cm or the 54cm that you rode? The difference in head tube height is 20mm, which is quite a lot, but there's also quite a lot of adjustability by changing the order of the spacer stack, flipping up the stem, etc. By all means, try the 54, but also have the shop set up the handlebars on the 51 to fit you better before you make a decision. And you may find that one of the other bikes fits you better.

On the web site picture, the bike has black rims. Anyway, I wouldn't worry about it. It takes something really obnoxious, like neon green Deep-Vs to really stand out, especially if you actually ride the bike and they get dirty. You may want a new wheelset after not too long anyway, a lot of people do, but better to hold off on the extra expenditures as long as you can - you'll probably find some things you want to spend money on more, like shoes and pedals, lights, a repair kit, a helmet, a couple pairs of shorts and jerseys, etc. etc.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kamrankhan said:


> Just got back from my Z85 test ride, fell in love with it when I saw it. But the ride wasn't too comfortable. *Reach was fine but it felt like I was too low *- I'm 5.75ft and I was told 51cm would be right for me but I'm thinking I'm more of a 54 so will hopefully get another test ride with that size.
> 
> If it feels good then I'll definitely order the Z85 but will probs change the rims as the white made the bike stand out too much. Any recommendations on rims for long haul treks?


If reach was right on the 51cm bike, be careful of going to the 54, because the effective top tube length grows with frame size, requiring a shorter stem. Not a deal breaker, but something to be aware of. 

Given the choice, I'd go with a frame size having proper reach and a moderate length stem, then taylor the bar height using spacers and different stem angles.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had a 2010 z85 for almost a year and I love it, no problems. As I got into better shape I was able certainly push myself hard and go fast... I don't think the slight geometry different has much impact for recreational riders other than comfort. Perhaps at a very high level the same rider on a f-series bike would be slightly faster than on a z-series bike.

It should be noted that back when Felt was the bike sponsor for Garmin-Transitions, many of their riders would use z-series frames for training. I'd hardly call them not aggressive riders! 

Though as other posters have mentioned, you should go with what feels best for you. I just happen to be a happy Felt customer.


----------



## kamrankhan (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments! 

I was close to getting the Z85 but I managed to get a really good deal for the Felt Z6 2011 so have ordered this bike (CF frame just made me feel more comfortable). Should get it in couple of weeks as my LBS has none in stock atm. 

Thanks again!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kamrankhan said:


> Thanks for all your comments!
> 
> I was close to getting the Z85 but I managed to get a really good deal for the Felt Z6 2011 so have ordered this bike (CF frame just made me feel more comfortable). Should get it in couple of weeks as my LBS has none in stock atm.
> 
> Thanks again!


Congrats!! Post pics when you get a chance...


----------



## kamrankhan (Feb 28, 2011)

well well well, looks like my LBS cannot get any Z6's atm due to low stock in my size. Will have to wait a few months for it so I've cancelled my order. 

As I can't wait that long I had a look at the next 2 models up - the Z5 and the AR5 2011. I fell in love with the AR5! Had to dig a little deeper in to my pockets but a little sacrifice can't do any harm - managed to get a good deal from my LBS so have ordered this instead. Should arrive in a week! 

I've also got the Shimano 6700 Ultegra SPD-SL pedals and Bontrager RL road shoes.

Looking forward to getting the rest of my gear in the coming few days/weeks. 

I'll post pics when all arrives  Exciting days ahead!


----------



## kamrankhan (Feb 28, 2011)

My new bike just arrived! Just took it out for a test ride and was awesome!!! 

View attachment 226515


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Nice.

Hope you can figure out a way to dump your stuff at work and take the long way home.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike,_ congrats!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## klmmicro (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats on a really nice bike! Looks like you will be having some fun miles breaking it in and getting used to it.

I went through the same initial choice list you posted and rolled a 2011 Z85 off the floor of my LBS a few weeks ago. Felt certainly produces a nice bike! The compact 10 speed group is awesome!


----------



## kamrankhan (Feb 28, 2011)

Commuting to work has been great so far with this bike! I've racked up a few hundred miles already and am now looking to go on a 175 mile charity bike ride (over 3 days) with my workplace. 

I've made some slight adjustments to the bike:

Fizik Antares Saddle 
SRAM Red Chainset 
Vittoria Diamante Pro Tyres


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice ride!

I'm posting because I noticed you upgraded to the SRAM chain even though I assume you're running Shimano on the rest of the bike?

I've heard of others doing this, and I'd be interested in hearing about the benefits or reasons for it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

"Upgrade" is a funny way to describe that switch. Performance differences between different chains for the same type of drivetrain are, IMHO, near-nonexistant.

SRAM and Shimano chains are interchangeable, as long as they're for the same number of speeds. Same with cassettes. I typically buy SRAM chains because I find the installation more convenient, but that's about the only functional difference.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

AndrwSwitch said:


> "Upgrade" is a funny way to describe that switch. Performance differences between different chains for the same type of drivetrain are, IMHO, near-nonexistant.
> 
> SRAM and Shimano chains are interchangeable, as long as they're for the same number of speeds. Same with cassettes. I typically buy SRAM chains because I find the installation more convenient, but that's about the only functional difference.


From my experience, SRAM chains tend to a little cost less than Shimano chains too...


----------



## kamrankhan (Feb 28, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> "Upgrade" is a funny way to describe that switch. Performance differences between different chains for the same type of drivetrain are, IMHO, near-nonexistant.
> 
> SRAM and Shimano chains are interchangeable, as long as they're for the same number of speeds. Same with cassettes. I typically buy SRAM chains because I find the installation more convenient, but that's about the only functional difference.


I'm planning to upgrade all my remaining components to SRAM red (bit by bit) but I have to disagree with you that performance difference is non-existent. Since the change of cranks, I have improved my performance and speed considerably - maybe its a pyschological thing and fitness (as I feel my cadence is deffo picking up as well) but I can definitely feel the difference in speed. For example I'm much faster in picking up speed from traffic lights plus climbing hills feels much, much easier now.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I said the chains were the same. I could swear that putting a nicer crank on my mountain bike has made a difference, even though I suspect it's mostly in my head.

But if you think the chain's important, I think Wippermann makes one for $90.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I said the chains were the same. I could swear that putting a nicer crank on my mountain bike has made a difference, even though I suspect it's mostly in my head.
> 
> But if you think the chain's important, I think Wippermann makes one for $90.


Sorry, I don't mean to threadjack here. I've got about 2,000 miles on my chain, and I'm thinking of swapping it out in a few months (shop just told me they measured it and it was about half worn). Probably a bit premature, but but that time I'll have over a year of service on the original chain that came with my bike.

Any suggestions on what I should try? *I'd like a chain with quick connectors so I can easily remove it for cleaning without the use of a tool*... not being able to remove the chain while cleaning the bike is really annoying. I'd be willing to try SRAM, even with a slight increase in noise. I'll probably see what my LBS has to say as well. I'm running a z85 with 105 components, Shimano cassette and FSA compact double.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Buy a steel tape measure or ruler, with both inches and centimeters. You'll use it again and again and again.

Measure your chain yourself and see what you think.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/chains.html#wear

Get a SRAM PC-951 or 1051, depending on your drivetrain (need to match the number of speeds.)

Ride it and be happy. If you want it to be quieter, try a higher-viscosity lubricant. You'll have to clean it more often, though. Or go faster so you can't hear it over the wind.


----------



## DoubleD85 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great looking bike!


----------

